# Pcola Beach 1-24



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Picked these up. Threw back some legalsmaller fish. Thebite was sporadic. Also caught some reds and whiting. Fish have been feeding on coquinas. One fish already had some roe though the roe sack wasn't nearly fully deveoped.


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice, good to see they're still there. Pomps seem to have disappeared for me :banghead


----------



## chummingthesailor (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude, some nice pomps you caught there. Did you fish by portafino? I am itching to go but just got me some new ball joints on my left hip. Next month I will be out there and tear them up.. Great catch.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Nat-Light (1/28/2009)*Picked these up. Threw back some legalsmaller fish. Thebite was sporadic. Also caught some reds and whiting. Fish have been feeding on coquinas. One fish already had some roe though the roe sack wasn't nearly fully deveoped.
> 
> ]




NICE catch Natty. What the hell are coquinas?? Ive never heard that before. Again, nice catch:clap


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch man. Just curious myself about what coquinas are?


----------



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

where and what time of day. i know the tides have sucked lately. thanks


----------



## blackwater (Apr 14, 2008)

What did you catch them with?


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

look familar ? they're the little shells you always see on the beach . about 1'' long

aka bean clams


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

So THESE are coquinas? Anyone ever pop em open and use em for bait?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

*<SPAN class=hw>co·qui·na* 

various small marine clams of the genus _Donax_ that are common in the coastal waters of the eastern and southern United States and have variously colored, often striped or banded shells.


----------

